# reptile food recipees



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

I thought
That it was about time i copied off ishka but for reptiles. so i decided to make a thread for reptile food recipees
Heres 1 that i made up while i was in bed(havn't tried it yet)
it's for turtles.



ingrediants

1kg crikets
0.5kg meal worms(heads cut off)
0.5kg turtle pellets
1kg of fish
0.5kg of lettuce
0.5kg milk

blend it all together until it's sort of mushie and feed some to turtle and freeze rest for later use
hope you enjoy!


could i have someone elses recipee for reptiles?
Please?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello?
anyone got any recipees to try and make feeding more fun?
Anyone?


----------



## arbok (Apr 12, 2008)

ingrediants:
Crickets

method:
catch crickets and place into enclousure


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah rattus ala fur delight.....................take 1 furry rat that GOD created wack on head and feed to your python ..........oh if frozen thaw first ...........RBB.................(beats my baked beans recipee)


----------



## arbok (Apr 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> yeah rattus ala fur delight.....................take 1 furry rat that GOD created wack on head and feed to your python ..........oh if frozen thaw first ...........RBB.................(beats my baked beans recipee)




i sprinkle some rosemary on mine... really brings out the flavour


----------



## Whisper2 (Apr 12, 2008)

dont use rosemary silly, use paprika. i find they like the spice.
especially if you lightly pan fry the rat first.
mice are a totally different ball game.


----------



## missllama (Apr 12, 2008)

im laughing my but of right now at ur posts lol


----------



## alex_c (Apr 12, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I thought
> That it was about time i copied off ishka but for reptiles. so i decided to make a thread for reptile food recipees
> Heres 1 that i made up while i was in bed(havn't tried it yet)
> it's for turtles.
> ...


sounds like a ridiculously expensive way of feeding to me.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

It should last quite a few feeds and puts nearly everthing in there diet in (i think)

Cheers,
Will.

________________________
Animals are annoying,
take a look from their veiw


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Take one (or up to 120) fertile quail egg(s).
Cook at 37C for 17 days.
Once the egg cracks and a little fuzzy thing starts going "peep", feed to snakes.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you know where to get Quial eggs?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

From a mummy quail.


----------



## kaidro (Apr 12, 2008)

hahahaah


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

MAGS lmao .......................RBB


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 12, 2008)

there are a few places you can buy fertile quail eggs but keep in mind that posting can lower the hatch rate.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you know anyone that will sell you any fertile quial eggs?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone?
anyone?


----------



## Jen (Apr 12, 2008)

why do you cut off the mealworm heads?


----------



## herptrader (Apr 12, 2008)

willia6 said:


> Does anyone?
> anyone?



You can get them at the Victoria Market in Melbourne.

I make up a mix that I freeze for my turtles and blue tongues.

(measurements are not exact)

half a litre of Speckled Feeder Roaches
1kg of Roo mince
250g of frozen spinach
Frozen Marinara mix
shrimp skins (from a chinese grocer)
white bait (sometimes)
Rep-Cal Calcium
Rep-Cal Herp-t-vite
gelatin
boiling water

Blend it all together into a slurry and set in flat takeaway food containers. When it is set I cut it into cubes and freeze until required. The key ingredient is the calcium and the gelatin ensures that it stays with the other stuff. The animals all like it and thrive on it.


----------



## Ewan (Apr 12, 2008)

You can make a tasty dish for your BHPs out of coastal carpets!


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 12, 2008)

Jen said:


> why do you cut off the mealworm heads?



I was thinking the same thing if you're going to blend it all up anyway...

My favourite reptile food recipe is defrosted rat.

1. Go to freezer
2. Put rat in bucket
3. Pour hot water in bucket
4. Wait for rat to defrost
5. Feed to snake


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

For snakes my favourite is probably raost rat and mice

Ingredients
1 rat
3 mice


1
chop up frozen rat and mice into cubeish looking things
2
put into sauce-pan and cook till your happy with it
3
sprinkle a bit of mild spices and feed to snake when needed(freeze left over meat)


----------



## lector (Apr 12, 2008)

i usually grab a turtle outa the dam out back and cook slowly over coals


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting... very interesting
is it dead while u cook it?


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

If you can get fertile quial eggs,
wouldn't u try and breed them so u have more fertile eggs for free?


----------



## callith (Apr 12, 2008)

Ewan said:


> You can make a tasty dish for your BHPs out of coastal carpets!



Ha, i love it


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2008)

Just as a note if your going to use that recipe for turtles.. I wouldn't think It'd be a good idea to add milk; its not natural in they're diet, and cant imagine it would be good for them.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Is gelitin in a turtle/blue tongues natural diet?
if not milk than water


----------



## Miss_Croft (Apr 12, 2008)

Willia6 - I sugges you avoid milk - Turtles will have trouble digesting the fats (May result in stomich upset)


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 12, 2008)

Why do you want the Quail eggs.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't want them other people do
I thinks it's so they can get quial babies and feed to snake?
no idea to be honest


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2008)

Couldn't u just feed them the eggs?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 14, 2008)

lettuce is horrible, and arent reptiles lactos intollerant. so why the milk.. 

p.s. i like everyone elses spices and simpler options.. 

werent you asking just the other day about keeping turtles.. ???


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes and i have done lots of research and found some things that are in there diet


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone Needs To Stop This Newb Giving Out Terrible Advice


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2008)

I know i need to be taught a lesson can someone start a thread with PROPER ADVICE from someone that knows what there talking about?


----------



## alex_c (Apr 14, 2008)

grimbeny said:


> Someone Needs To Stop This Newb Giving Out Terrible Advice


i concur.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 14, 2008)

willia6 said:


> I thought
> That it was about time i copied off ishka but for reptiles. so i decided to make a thread for reptile food recipees
> Heres 1 that i made up while i was in bed(havn't tried it yet)
> it's for turtles.
> ...



How does a lactose intolerant species benefit from milk????


----------



## arbok (Apr 14, 2008)

i'd personally rarther not waste 4 rodents.....

but each to there own! if you want rodent guts in your cooking pan then go for it




willia6 said:


> For snakes my favourite is probably raost rat and mice
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 rat
> ...


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 14, 2008)

Rolled Oats.

Instant oats add water so they are covered, Cook 6 mins in microwave, stir then do another 6 mins until thick.
Add one egg, a dash of milk na d a tablespoon of honey. Add grapes and other peices of fruit. It will keep in the freezer just dont add fruit if you decide to do it.

If you go to Asian specialty food shops you can buy tins of quail eggs in brine for $2. Just rinse them and the animals will love it. The turds afterwards are horrendous though.


----------



## adazz (Apr 14, 2008)

Willia6... i highly reccommend just keeping a normal turtle diet which other peoples turtles thrive on which is also cost effective, should be plenty of links here on the site.


----------



## snakecharma (Apr 15, 2008)

maybe you should wait for awhile till you give any advice specially seeing as you are only new to owning a turtle yourself 

bad advice can do alot of damage 

cheerz


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 15, 2008)

OK snakecharma


----------



## markars (May 11, 2008)

This is the greatest thread there has ever been on aps!!! i love this lots!!



> This is a recpie i thought of in bed


 


> Cut up 4 rodents into cubes add SPICES and fry to feed to snakes


 
Pure gold.


----------

